# Got an idea for a comic while in trouble.



## Furlone (Oct 27, 2009)

So we were in school, fooling around. And 3 of my friends do a headlock on me in a row in my high school. Long story short I pass out, because he was probably choking me. Anyways, so while I am passed out I start hearing a song that we were singing over the balcony at people who were playing badminton " Why can't we be friends"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJTBPdVpdMc
Thar's the link to the 70's original. And the song is like quiet, and just imagine this, you are dizzy, you don't see anything, and start hearing this, why can't we be friends? fading out, and slowing down. Sounds much like you are dying. Yep, that's how I felt I thought I was dying. But then I wake up, and I don't understand what just happened. But my head hurts alot, and so does my neck. So basically while I was in my English class I was thinking to myself, what if I start out a comic like this. I am posting this, because it was an amazing experience. I know it was kinda scary, but amazing. So basically I was thinking of starting a comic with a blurred vision, and the notes " Why can't we be friends." Fading.

Now back to my homework that I have been working on for the past 5 hours and still not done... 10 PM right now.

Discuss.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 28, 2009)

I started hearing a song and dreaming I was at a concert of some kind the last time I passed out, too.
It was weird. I don't remember ever dreaming before when I fainted.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 28, 2009)

Well it looks like you got an intro for your comic. Now for the plot.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 28, 2009)

Remember on Back to the Future, when Dr. Emmet Brown slipped in the bathroom and hit his head on the counter?  That lead him to come up with the idea for the Flux Capacitor!

Crazy shit happens when you're unconscious.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 28, 2009)

Just go for it. I've seen enough bad comics (including mine) to want to see others do well.


----------



## Hir (Oct 28, 2009)

Now for the actual comic.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 28, 2009)

Even I like to see what you come up with.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 28, 2009)

I might just exaggerate it up a bit like concession.


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 28, 2009)

Make it involve battle. Like with vikings and stuff.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 28, 2009)

I am not a really good drawer, so I would be really doing this to get better at drawing, so don't expect much from pictures, but yes I will involve some battles. And I will include some stuff that's happening in my life, and my friends. No more spoilers .


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2009)

You're a viking?


----------



## Furlone (Oct 28, 2009)

haha! Good guess, but no.


----------

